# Ball Python head scar ?



## joshua.jarratt (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello my ball python has a scar on her head and looks like she has a loose scale on her eye. Wasn't there when I got her. Her skin was perfect now scars nothing. I'm becoming worried.









Please help me. She always has clean warm water every day. 


Oh and when she sheds it's still there. 


It's been 4-5 sheds since we first saw it. I'm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi. Could she have injured herself on anything in her enclosure? Is there a heat source inside her enclosure?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 10, 2015)

It does look like a healed injury, as Leadraco has suggested. Is there anything in the enclosure which has an aperture that the snake can get part of its head into, or some heavy ornamentation which it might have tried to get under? The other possibility is if you feed it live rodents - rats & mice will give very serious bites around the head and neck - snakes even occasionally lose an eye when bitten by rodents.

If it is a scar, as it looks to be, it will eventually darken and become less obvious.

Jamie


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 11, 2015)

For me that looks like a rodent bite. 
If you are feeding live you need to stay and monitor what happens while prey is in the tank.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 11, 2015)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> For me that looks like a rodent bite.
> If you are feeding live you need to stay and monitor what happens while prey is in the tank.



This still won't prevent a bad rodent bite in the initial strike & wrap process, which is when the worst bites happen.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 11, 2015)

Pythoninfinite said:


> This still won't prevent a bad rodent bite in the initial strike & wrap process, which is when the worst bites happen.



Agreed.
All I'm getting at is that it's risky business feeding live and to not monitor is probably going to result in unknown injuries. I use the word unknown loosely. Not trying to open the whole debate again just saying this injury looks to me like live rodents.


----------

